# Vinegar smell or wine smell?



## jdaniels9 (Apr 4, 2010)

When a wine is at the bottling stage should it have limited smell? My wine smells quite a bit like vinegar but it tastes ok. The smell is not good. I have another batch of blush that smells much more mild.


How do I know if it's bad wine I am smelling or just the aroma wine has?


----------



## Green Mountains (Apr 4, 2010)

While the wine is fermenting it can put off odors that can distract you. Yeasty smells, etc. If the wine tastes OK then keep on keeping on.

Just make sure you follow good sanitation practices and follow the recipes.

all should be good.


----------



## Leanne (Apr 4, 2010)

What is the wine and what have you done?


----------



## Wade E (Apr 4, 2010)

All wines produce acetic acid ( what gives vinegar its sour taste) and some more so its reasonable to smell this. It does seem to come and go more or less with time.


----------



## jdaniels9 (Apr 5, 2010)

the wine is a pinot gris


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 5, 2010)

jdaniels9 said:


> When a wine is at the bottling stage should it have limited smell? My wine smells quite a bit like vinegar but it tastes ok. The smell is not good. I have another batch of blush that smells much more mild.
> 
> 
> How do I know if it's bad wine I am smelling or just the aroma wine has?



Did you degass thoroughly?


----------



## jdaniels9 (Apr 5, 2010)

ya, I think I degassed pretty well. I used a whip, there were still bubbles but I stopped because i read somehwere that if you use a whip the bubbles will never stop. I dont taste any carbonation eitehr when I drink it.

I probably whipped it for a total of 15- 20 mins. 3 or 4 5 minute sessions.


----------



## Leanne (Apr 5, 2010)

Where is Tom? I can hardly resist this!


----------



## jdaniels9 (Apr 5, 2010)

what cant you resist??


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 5, 2010)

jdaniels9 said:


> what cant you resist??



Tom and his  Oh its hurts so goood!


----------



## Wade E (Apr 5, 2010)

A Pinot Gris? Yeah, thats not really one that shold produce much acetic acid.... I would make sure this is sufficient S02 and then just be very patient and give it time. I wouldnt bottle it at this time.


----------



## jdaniels9 (Apr 7, 2010)

i'd love it if someone gave me an answer, i don't think tom is coming


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 7, 2010)

What is the specific gravity and how long has it aged? I'm presuming you've cleared it already.


----------



## Torch404 (Apr 8, 2010)

I think hitting it with a round of sulfites and waiting a bit longer before bottling. How long have you been aging it?


----------



## Wade E (Apr 8, 2010)

I do believe I did answer this already, Every wine while its fermenting pruces acetic acid and thsi can disperse rapidly or stick with your wine if not much is done to it and depending on the circumstances of fermentation. If the yeast was stressed then it can produce more acetic acid. For the most part red wines produce much more acetic acid. Now, as far as should it be there at this point? If you didnt degas this wine or stir in sulfites at all then the chances for the smell to disperce at all so yes they will be there more then a wine that has been degassed and sulfited. I hope this helps you!


----------

